# Recommendations for the Philippines?



## Traveller101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey,

So, I'm currently in Hong Kong and am considering coming to the Philippines for 3 to 6 months. I'm not sure which area yet so I was wondering if I mentioned what I'm looking for, maybe some people could give some recommendations?

Basically, I'm looking for anywhere with:


A beach within walking distance
Small, basic apartment/hut/simple abodes for rent around £250 per month 
Reliable Internet connection

I don't mind small villages, larger cities or anything else. As long as it's got these boxes ticked, it can be considered. I'm a UK citizen with a UK passport.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Traveller101 said:


> Hey,
> 
> So, I'm currently in Hong Kong and am considering coming to the Philippines for 3 to 6 months. I'm not sure which area yet so I was wondering if I mentioned what I'm looking for, maybe some people could give some recommendations?
> 
> ...


Any two out off the three is quite doable, all three may be a bit of and ask. 

£250 (17000 peso) should get you a resonable place just about anywhere, out of Manila you would get far more than a simple hut.

In walking distance to a beach is also doable but you would need to be away from the main cities with a couple of exceptions. Somewhere like Cebu Mactan springs to mind. Most coastal cities don't have a beach, usual a prominade which can be very nice, somewhere like Dumaguete. Usually cities and pollution go hand in hand so you wouldn't want to spend too long on a beach there anyway.

The hardest one would be reliable internet, can you get that anywhere in the Philippines?


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

My internet has actually been quite reliable though it does drop every now and again for a few minutes. It hasn't been off for an extended period of more than an hour in at least a year unless from a brownout (which is far more likely to happen in my opinion). 

I use PLDT


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You might look at Culasi, on the western side of Panay Island, also Bedian, on the western side of Cebu Island may well be worth looking at.

Fred


----------



## Traveller101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey,

Thank you for the recommendations.

Culasi looks nice, and if there's promenade of a beach somewhere, that could work well, too.

If the Internet cuts out occasionally, that's okay.

As for finding an apartment, I was thinking about turning up in a booked hostel for a week and then scouting one down after I arrived. Unless there are perhaps some websites I could go?


----------



## waynephillips (Dec 22, 2012)

Traveller101 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations.
> 
> ...


Have you arrived yet? My understanding is that you are correct in that scouting places out boots on the ground works best here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Traveller101 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations.
> 
> ...


My personal experience is not so much with it cutting out but more with it running so slow as to be unusable at certain times of the day. 3am in the morning is usually no problem.


----------



## Traveller101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay, thanks again for the replies. I'll post here with my findings so that it helps future people looking to move to the Philippines.

I'm not sure when I'm leaving yet, so if anyone finds this thread, please feel free to add any additional info on Internet speeds or locations that may be good.


----------



## wanderlust100 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here are my recommendations based on personal travels over the past 2 years:

1) Camiguin island
2) Sibuyan island (Romblon province, just north of Boracay)
3) Anilao, Batangas (the birthplace of Philippine scuba diving)
4) Surigao city (Surigao del Norte province, northeastern Mindanao, lots of surrounding islands!)
5) Apo island (off the coast of ******, near Dumaguete)
6) Just go explore Panay and ******. Tons of places near the big towns where you can rent cottages for cheap, be still somewhat near civilization (and therefore Internet).

You can always buy a plug-in wifi device from Globe or Smart. I've used this everywhere in the country, with varying success, but this has worked in really off-the-beaten track places.

Good luck!
Marcus


----------



## ericcartman (Nov 15, 2013)

I recommend you to experience the best whitewater rafting in the Philippines here in Cagayan de Oro City.


----------



## saltydog (Oct 17, 2013)

I really love Subic/ Olongapo, On the base you have tax free shopping some descent places to eat. Off base can get get good house for around P10000 a month. And there is public and private beaches everywhere.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

captainlarsen -
im interested in mindoro ,, what are rental costs apx ? 
thanks


----------

